# Activia probiotic yogurt



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I have chronic C and decided to try Activia yogurt, which makes some hefty claims about speeding up digestion. But after 12 days of one cup of yogurt a day, I feel much worse than I did before!! Be careful, everyone!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Vena said:


> I have chronic C and decided to try Activia yogurt, which makes some hefty claims about speeding up digestion. But after 12 days of one cup of yogurt a day, I feel much worse than I did before!! Be careful, everyone!


Didn't work for me either


----------



## BusyMom (May 19, 2007)

I eat it occasionally, but I think dairy is a trigger for me, so not often at all.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

One cup Activia per day has been part of my regimen since last summer, when I first tried it and found that it did improve things a little for me. Only a little, though, and since my C seems to be getting worse over time, I'm worse off today with it than I was a year ago without it.If it doesn't work for you, and even makes you feel worse, then definitely you shouldn't take it.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

doent work for me either..makes it worse.


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

HiI have tried Danone Activia yogurt and I know even from other forums, some people have problems with it. I am not sure if they add other types of ingredients which may be trigger food for IBS sufferers like us.I have tried other non-commercials ones and they have work well for me. Perhaps another brand??I do take probiotics capsules as well and they help.terry


----------



## maxilax (May 9, 2007)

I've been using it for about three weeks now. I now have at least two good bowel movements a day, and the cramping and pain are both gone. Am still using about 10 grams of Miralax every day, but I was using the full 17G dose just three weeks ago. I just hope it keeps on working.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried Activia for about 2 weeks but it didn't do much for me and as I have issues with dairy products, (they make my skin break out), I had to quit eating it.


----------



## 16895 (Dec 25, 2006)

bookyone said:


> I tried Activia for about 2 weeks but it didn't do much for me and as I have issues with dairy products, (they make my skin break out), I had to quit eating it.


try the soy yogurt..stay away from the milk yogurt..felix


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried soy yogurt, and it made the cramping and bloating worse. But then, I should have known better, since I've always had digestive problems from soy.


----------

